# Experience with S. Repens and Marsilea varieties? Need help.



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi,

I've just spend a good 2.5 hours replanting my ebi. I picked up some new plants I've never had before. Anyone have experience with Staurogene Repens and Marsilea? I'm not sure what variety of marsilea I have.

Some questions:

1) Tips on getting the S. repens to stay in the substrate (ada amazonia)? It keeps wanting to float back up. I have stripped the bottom stem bare and stuck it as deep as possible. No roots since these were clippings.

2) Will both of these work in low to medium light and excel?

3) Can Marsilea be attached to wood or substrate only?

4) Can I plant repens as a bunch or should it be individual stems? Hoping to grow it as a foreground and also midground plant. Anything different I should be doing to get the desired growth/height?

Any experience these is appreciated!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

1. Push it down deep. Are you using tweezers? Those would help.
2. S. repens should, but I'll like someone else speak about the other, as I have no direct experience, but heard that it works in lower lighting quite well.
3. Substrate. Maybe you can drill a hole in the wood and put a little substrate in it? I see people doing HC with rock wool on wood.
4. Individual or they'll shade eachother and you'll start to get bare lower sections. I think in lower light, it might get a bit 'leggy', but it depends on how low you mean by low.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks 2xwheelsx2. Super helpful.


----------

